# Anyone do pest control?



## FizzyLifter (Oct 3, 2007)

Have to get a pest control inspection for a closing. Anyone?


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

*Extreme* Termite & *Pest* Control
<DIV style="WIDTH: 18em"><SPAN class=a>maps.google.com

904 Catskill Ln
Pensacola, FL 32507
(850) 492-9225
Get directions

</DIV>

this guy is a forum member

Jim


----------

